# Mot de passe oublié



## minibouts (28 Août 2012)

J'ai oublié mon mot de passe, j'ai oublié mon indice  :hein: 
Comment faire ??? Je ne peux plus mettre à jour les logiciels, j'ai passé des heures déjà à chercher mais je suis trop nuuuulle. Qui peut m'aider ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, si tu as deux sessions, une session user et une session administrateur, tu files dans ta session admin. et tu changes le mot de passe. Sinon, tu vas dans les préférences systèmes, utilisateurs et là, tu modifies ton mot de passe. Je dis ça de mémoire.


----------



## otgl (28 Août 2012)

minibouts a dit:


> J'ai oublié mon mot de passe, j'ai oublié mon indice



En fait, ce n'est pas à toi de donner l'indice; c'est à OS X de te donner l'indice, pour que tu puisses te rappeler ton mot de passe. Va dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Utilisateurs et groupes, clique sur le bouton "Modifier le mot de passe", et là tu vas voir l'indice.

Si tu ne parviens toujours pas à te rappeler le mot de passe, alors il va falloir suivre la procédure suivante (attention: elle n'est valable que pour Lion et Mountain Lion):

Éteindre l'ordinateur.
Démarrer l'ordinateur et maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée.
Choisir "Recovery HD". La partition "Recovery HD" s'ouvre.
Dans le menu en haut, choisir Utilitaires > Terminal.
Dans le Terminal, taper: 
	
	



```
resetpassword
```
 et appuyer sur Entrée.
Il ne reste plus qu'à suivre les instructions du programme "resetpassword".


----------



## minibouts (29 Août 2012)

Merci, merci et merci !! Ca fonctionne !
Bon maintenant, il m'embête avec le mot de passe du trousseau


----------



## otgl (29 Août 2012)

minibouts a dit:


> Bon maintenant, il m'embête avec le mot de passe du trousseau


Malheureusement, ton ancien trousseau est crypté. Il sera impossible de le récupérer sans l'ancien mot de passe. Je te conseille de réinitialiser le trousseau. Pour ce faire:

Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Trousseaux d'accès.
Dans le menu, choisir Trousseaux d'accès > Préférences...
Cliquer sur le bouton "Réinitialiser mon trousseau par défaut".
Ça crée un trousseau vide et ça met ton ancien trousseau de côté (sans le supprimer).


----------



## andr3 (29 Août 2012)

Si tu es sous Lion ou Mountain Lion avec un compte iCloud, tu devrais pouvoir te logger et reseter ron mot de passe en utilisant ton identifiant iCloud.


----------

